# Review: POC DID Sunglasses



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

I thought that he lost his regular glasses and had to buy some cheap ones at a petrol station.


----------



## hummina_shadeeba (Feb 3, 2013)

An example of a pair of regular glasses that are way over priced being sold as cycling gear.. but they suck for cycling.


----------



## morlysafer (Dec 7, 2001)

Did you g/f really say 'Cosplay'? I had to look that up. Do you think guy number 2's giant ears could have come into play in keeping his glasses on?


----------



## Lippy_Jim (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm with your girlfriend. Any guy who wears Oakley cycling eyewear everywhere is a knob.
Viva Ryder


----------

